# does anybody use these gold mats?



## kronix (Mar 29, 2013)

hi, i was browsing a jewellery website looking for some supplies, and came across these : http://www.gesswein.com/p-9746-gold-mat-30-sheets-per-mat.aspx?cpagenum=&sortfield=&sortdirection=&perpage=.

i was thinking these might be good on the table i melt gold on, to catch any that may blow out. i have gotten pretty good with my melting now though, so i dont thikn im losing any, but it would be nice to just lay some down and see for sure.

- Ian


----------



## joem (Mar 29, 2013)

LOL
If I did not know you already, I thought this was spam. How do you get the fine gold powder off the sticky thing?
edit spelling


----------



## scrapman1077 (Mar 29, 2013)

Incineration !


----------



## joem (Mar 29, 2013)

I thought it might be like sticky buddy lint roller
just rinse with water.


----------



## 4metals (Mar 29, 2013)

I ran a refinery with a large incineration department and it was a housekeeping chore to keep the lab in the same building clean because of all of the dust tracked from a sweeps operation. I started using these mats and every day or so tore off the top sheet that was pretty dirty and threw it in the burn barrel. Worked like a charm. I never ran the ash separately but it is an effective dirt trap and the dirt had values in it so I am quite sure it paid off.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 29, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Hand-Masker-DCR-Catcher-Sticky-Refill/dp/B0038ELUHM

http://www.amazon.com/Purus-PS243631B-Peel-Off-Disposable-Frameless/dp/B002IFUH0I/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_text_z


----------



## kronix (Mar 31, 2013)

I was just thinking for less experienced refiners like myself this would be priceless to have in my melt area. Every bit counts 

-Ian


----------



## nickvc (Apr 1, 2013)

When dealing with precious metals it's always advisable to collect floor sweepings for later treatment and recovery the same as we keep a stockpot for our solutions and the container for used filter papers, while each paper or each addition of solution to the stockpot contains little value over time they amount to a decent bonus or even a pension if you can resist the temptation to recover the values regulary when worthwhile.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 14, 2013)

kronix said:


> I was just thinking for less experienced refiners like myself this would be priceless to have in my melt area. Every bit counts
> 
> -Ian


Like myself..... I melted some silver I refined that I bought as .925 jewelry..... took the container I had the powder in outside.... laid it underneath me while I was prepping the melting dish, and as I leaned forward to get some borax to season the dish, my right foot kicked over my powder and I eventually lost approximately 6 grams in the dirt. If I was thinking at the time, I would have at least took the torch to the dirt, let it molten what it could, then redissolve it. I didn't think about that part until days later (last Saturday when I lost silver powder).

That mat would have been a Godsend for me at that time. I guess I left some for the experience of learning the process of refining. If it was more than that, I would go and dig up around that complete spot and heat it up with a torch and see what collects.

Kevin


----------



## kkmonte (Apr 14, 2013)

testerman said:


> kronix said:
> 
> 
> > I was just thinking for less experienced refiners like myself this would be priceless to have in my melt area. Every bit counts
> ...



Least it was only $5 worth of silver you lost!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 14, 2013)

Experience I'm glad to pay for.


Kevin


----------

